
Hacker Steals $8.4M Worth of Ethereum - nsp
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/hacker-steals-8-4-million-worth-of-ethereum-from-veritaseum-platform/
======
skinnymuch
Fourth hack! Sure this isn't directly taking Eth, but still, four hacks that
end up being Eth in the past week or month is crazy. The total is close to
$50M now!

------
yborg
Just think of these guys as very well-paid pen testers.

------
voidz
_again?!_

~~~
skinnymuch
I know haha. By now this is crazy.

